# Laptop 'vga' - tv 'av' hookup



## Austininne (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm trying to hook my toshiba P205 laptop up to my tv via vga to av cables so i can watch movies etc on my tv instead of my computer screen. when i press 'fn' 'f5' out get the video output but it only gives me the option for the lcd. i can't figure out how to add another output so that when i press 'fn f5' it will shut my lcd off and my display will be on my tv. like i said before i am using a vga-av cable (red green and blue). If anyone knows how to do this or has done it before please help me!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you open the Displays control panel and click on the Settings tab it might be showing two blue boxes. Click on the darker one and check the "extend my Windows desktop to this monitor" and hit APPLY.


----------



## Austininne (Feb 27, 2008)

There isn't a display in my control panel.


----------



## Austininne (Feb 27, 2008)

It automatically added it when i plugged my friends s video cord into my computer but can't I also do it through my vga?


----------

